# 98 maxima gxe idle help rough starts



## sigmachibri (Apr 3, 2004)

have a 98 maxima gxe that requires you to press the gas when starting to get it to idle. after you get it to idle it is fine. the car was just purchased and was pulling check engine codes for an oxygen sensor. that is now fixed and we also changed the fuel filter. so the car is no longer showing a check engine light but is still not starting on its own without pressing the gas. i was hoping this was a common problem. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

sigmachibri said:


> have a 98 maxima gxe that requires you to press the gas when starting to get it to idle. after you get it to idle it is fine. the car was just purchased and was pulling check engine codes for an oxygen sensor. that is now fixed and we also changed the fuel filter. so the car is no longer showing a check engine light but is still not starting on its own without pressing the gas. i was hoping this was a common problem. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Check your spark plugs and CLEAN your throttle body - maybe event he intake runners.


----------

